# Tea Drinkers



## josh pelican

Does anyone here like to drink tea? As much as I love coffee, I fucking LOVE tea. Black tea, green tea, white tea, orange tea, pu'rea, oolong, rooibos, maté, etc.

I prefer loose tea because your options are virtually unlimited. Today I went into David's Tea because I was feeling a tea crave. As soon as I step in, I am greeted lovely and handed a freshly made sample of Long Life Oolong. This tea had a yellow color and a strong fruit scent. It contains peach and apricot pieces, almond slices, orange peel, and safflower petals. The taste wasn't as strong as the smell, but it was still delicious.

I wasn't sure what I wanted because I like all teas. I told one girl that I felt like something spicy. She brought several containers to the counter and allowed me to smell them. I decided to have a cup of Organic North African Mint with a dash of cane sugar. I should have added a bit of agave, but it was still beautiful to taste. It is a green tea that is a little spicy and a little minty. It contains organic, fair-trade green tea, peppermint, organic cardamom, ginger, licorice root, fennel clove, and black pepper.

I also bought some tea called Through the Grapevine. This would taste amazing with some agave. It's a white tea that has a wonderful grape flavor to it. It's a mixture of Bai Mu Dan and Cui Min teas. It has mallow blossoms, cornflowers, rose petals, rosehip, and black currant. It tastes pretty damn good.

I was going to buy a gourd to drink yerba maté but they didn't have any bombilla straws. They are going to call some other stores and see if they have any. If not, I'll order some.

For those who are unaware, you drink yerba out of a hollowed gourd:






You can put it in a diffuser like loose tea, but this is how it's done:


I think I'm getting a diffuser for Christmas and I'm fucking stoked. I'm hoping to get a gourd and a bombilla, too. David's Tea hasn't even been in Halifax for a year and I don't know any other places that sell loose tea or maté. If any of you live near one of them, I highly recommend going in. The girls at this particular location were extremely knowledgeable and not too bad on the eyes . One girl seemed to eye me a few times and smile. She had a vertical labret and loads of tattoos. If I was single, I would have called in sick and just sat in the store all day. Well, maybe not. That's just a tad creepy.

I hope more of you manly folk will admit to drinking tea. Max? I can picture you being a tea drinker. Don't be afraid to admit it, guys!


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Does Snapple tea count?


----------



## josh pelican

I will allow discussion of all forms of tea.

I love Nestea Vitao Green Tea. It's your basic green tea with Fuji apple in it. So damn good.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I love the stuff. I tend to favor Green and Oolongs, but I'll have the occasional Black tea or herbal such as Mate or Rooibos. Some of my favorites are Monkey Picked Oolong (Ti Quan Yin), Gyokuro Imperial (Japanese Green), JDPP (Jasmine flavored Green), and Don Cong (Taiwanese Oolong). 

I've tried a Mate Gourd before, and it was......interesting. Honestly, I'd rather just throw it in a cast iron teapot, or use a tea ball.


----------



## GuitaristOfHell

Awesome, I generally like japanese green tea, that or just regular tee with some lemon


----------



## Customisbetter

I have a ton of it but i rarely drink it. Im more of a mountain dew and juice kinda guy.

Also I suspect Pete will enjoy this thread.


----------



## signalgrey

darjeeling with a dash of honey and milk is awesome

or earl grey....hot


----------



## josh pelican

MaxOfMetal said:


> I love the stuff. I tend to favor Green and Oolongs, but I'll have the occasional Black tea or herbal such as Mate or Rooibos. Some of my favorites are Monkey Picked Oolong (Ti Quan Yin), Gyokuro Imperial (Japanese Green), JDPP (Jasmine flavored Green), and Don Cong (Taiwanese Oolong).
> 
> I've tried a Mate Gourd before, and it was......interesting. Honestly, I'd rather just throw it in a cast iron teapot, or use a tea ball.



Man, I want to try the Monkey Picked Oolong so bad. Isn't that sold on ThinkGeek?

I'm told it's easier/better to drink maté in a diffuser, but I'm really interested in trying it out. I also have some tea bag filters, which are just tea bags that you open, put some loose tea/mate/whatever into, and drop it in your cup! Nifty little buggers! I will probably end up drinking most of the maté this way.


----------



## leandroab

The only tea I drink is BLACK tea. When I'm having the shits (diarrhea).

Oh, I'm lying. I occasionally drink Maté tea, during meals.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Tea is the shit. Breakfast tea, Camomile Tea, Green Tea with Orange, it's all good.


----------



## Meatbucket

I hate coffee. HATE. Tea is just about all I drink, whether it's Arizona Green Tea or an elaborate selection of loose leaf, I love it.

...Except Chai. Fuck that.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

josh pelican said:


> Man, I want to try the Monkey Picked Oolong so bad. Isn't that sold on ThinkGeek?
> 
> I'm told it's easier/better to drink maté in a diffuser, but I'm really interested in trying it out. I also have some tea bag filters, which are just tea bags that you open, put some loose tea/mate/whatever into, and drop it in your cup! Nifty little buggers! I will probably end up drinking most of the maté this way.



Trust me man, get rid of those tea bags. They're the absolute worst thing for tea, even the really expensive "silk" ones. It sucks up all the flavor and nutrients from the tea! Get yourself an old school tea ball. It's basically a stainless steel tea bag that's reusable and won't fuck with your tea. Better yet, get yourself a cast iron tea pot. It'll cost you about $100, but it really makes the best tea. 

For Mate, I usually let it steep extra long, like a good five or so minutes, sometimes more. Mate is pretty resilient so it won't burn too easily. 



leandroab said:


> The only tea I drink is BLACK tea. When I'm having the shits (diarrhea).
> 
> Oh, I'm lying. I occasionally drink Maté tea, during meals.



Try drinking some Black tea during meals, then Oolong after. Try some decaffeinated Mate before bed. I do that and my stomach loves me for it.


----------



## techcoreriffman

I. Fucking. LOVE. Tea! Especially Oolong. Oolong is the best thing that has ever happened.  

Actually, we have some White Lion Oolong Pomegranate. I'm gonna go make some


----------



## Meatbucket

techcoreriffman said:


> I. Fucking. LOVE. Tea! Especially Oolong. Oolong is the best thing that has ever happened.
> 
> Actually, we have some White Lion Oolong Pomegranate. I'm gonna go make some


Plus effing 1.


----------



## Origin

Green, 4-12 cups a day. I feel like a tank all day, every day.  No sugar or milk of any or that bullshit. Blargh. 

I like a lot of other fruity/popular ones but green is my mainstay.


----------



## bostjan

Princess Noori loose Ceylon Tea is the best tea I've ever tasted.

I'm also a big fan of Rooibos, Orange Pekoe, and Green Teas.





This is not it, exactly, but it is the closest picture I could find.


----------



## PeteyG

Customisbetter said:


> also I suspect Pete will enjoy this thread.



You're damn RIGHT I will!

Tea rules my life, hard. I do enjoy some of the rarer teas and the fruity sorts, but to be honest my drinking habits revolve around English Breakfast and Earl Grey teas.


----------



## Sepultorture

i visit the tea shop daily to try new teas

but so far Twinnings Earl Grey is still my favorite of them all, with a touch of honey


----------



## RaceCar

Stash Black Chai tea is MONEY IN THE BANK i drink it almost daily at work. Also in Argentina they drink Mate which is like heavily caffeinated tea, tastes like dirt but i LOVE it and it has loads of caffeine!


----------



## MaxOfMetal

RaceCar said:


> Stash Black Chai tea is MONEY IN THE BANK i drink it almost daily at work. Also in Argentina they drink Mate which is like heavily caffeinated tea, tastes like dirt but i LOVE it and it has loads of caffeine!



Mix an herbal such as a flavored Rooibos with the Mate, they typically go very well together. Yeah, pure Mate Yerba tastes really "earthy" and bitter. Mixing it with a flavored Black tea is pretty good too and you'll retain more caffeine.


----------



## Meatbucket

Been diggin' on some tradition Japanese Jasmine green tea with that natural honey stuff with comb still in the jar. Not only does it give your taste buds an orgasm, it soothes the throat for singing and screaming.


----------



## josh pelican

I started my day with a roasted mate with a bit of cane sugar. I let it steep for a good 5-10 minutes, like you would, Max. At lunch I had a Matcha Matsu. I put some agave nectar in it, but you couldn't taste it really.



MaxOfMetal said:


> Trust me man, get rid of those tea bags. They're the absolute worst thing for tea, even the really expensive "silk" ones. It sucks up all the flavor and nutrients from the tea! Get yourself an old school tea ball. It's basically a stainless steel tea bag that's reusable and won't fuck with your tea. Better yet, get yourself a cast iron tea pot. It'll cost you about $100, but it really makes the best tea.
> 
> For Mate, I usually let it steep extra long, like a good five or so minutes, sometimes more. Mate is pretty resilient so it won't burn too easily.



Fuck. Well, I got 18 left so I may as well use 'em for up. That will last my 5-7 days then I'll pick up a tea ball. I'll probably keep it in my bookbag so I can use it everywhere.

I asked my girlfriend for a Bodum YoYo Personal Diffuser for Christmas. Some of the Assam tea sets look pretty nice, too... but I don't usually make that much tea at a time.


----------



## Customisbetter

Damn even I have a tea ball. Get on the ball yo!


----------



## techcoreriffman

This morning, I woke up and made some Chai tea. I'm not sure which kind, my uncle gave it to me for my birthday. It was mildly bitter. And not very earthy. I put some honey in it, after letting it steep for 5 minutes. Breakfast of champions.


----------



## bostjan

I have a tea ball, but I prefer to just scoop a spoonfull of leaves into the cup for a stronger flavour.


----------



## josh pelican

Fuck all of you.


----------



## Meatbucket

josh pelican said:


> Fuck all of you.


+1


----------



## MaxOfMetal

techcoreriffman said:


> This morning, I woke up and made some Chai tea. I'm not sure which kind, my uncle gave it to me for my birthday. It was mildly bitter. And not very earthy. I put some honey in it, after letting it steep for 5 minutes. Breakfast of champions.



Some Chai teas are White teas. If it was a White and you steeped it in boiling water for five minutes you might have burnt it, giving it that bitter flavor. The only teas that should be bitter in taste are certain Black teas and herbal teas. 

Try steeping it in some 175F degree (less than boiling) water for just a few minutes.


----------



## PeteyG

Just woke up, gonna be going for a cup of tea soon, cannot wait 

Also I want one of these...


----------



## highlordmugfug

Sadly, I buy a lot of tea, and end up not making it.

Damn laziness.


----------



## Meatbucket

That...that...that is so awesome.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

PeteyG said:


>








highlordmugfug said:


> Sadly, I buy a lot of tea, and end up not making it.
> 
> Damn laziness.



If you keep it, the tea, in an air tight and light tight container it should stay fresh for close to a year.


----------



## Stealthdjentstic

No, but being east indian and all my family drinks chai like the shits going to dissapear by tuesday.


----------



## dpm

I've really gotten into tea recently, I get my stuff from the Tea Centre in Brisbane, they give really good service. Right now I'm drinking their Stockholm blend for black tea, and organic Gunpowder for green. I've got 2 Zero Japan teapots with built in infusers which are great.


----------



## josh pelican

PeteyG said:


> Just woke up, gonna be going for a cup of tea soon, cannot wait
> 
> Also I want one of these...



Holy fucking give me.


----------



## Auyard

Can anyone recommend me some tea? I love sweet tea, but it's not really healthy especially not since I put a fuckton of sugar in it. It's literally my favorite drink in the world, if i'm out of it I usually won't even drink something else I'll either make more or just suffer.

I don't really care for green tea nor anything that's supposed to be drank warm. I just read the Rooibos tea is supposed to be sweet? Intriguing.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Auyard said:


> Can anyone recommend me some tea? I love sweet tea, but it's not really healthy especially not since I put a fuckton of sugar in it. It's literally my favorite drink in the world, if i'm out of it I usually won't even drink something else I'll either make more or just suffer.
> 
> I don't really care for green tea nor anything that's supposed to be drank warm. I just read the Rooibos tea is supposed to be sweet? Intriguing.



If you're looking for something sweet, you'll most definitely have to look at something "flavored" or an herbal blend, such as Rooibos teas. By it's nature, unless stuff like fruit, flowers, herbs, and spices are added tea ranges from light and slightly flowery in taste, to vegital in taste, to earthy, and then slightly bitter. 

Look towards flavored White teas, as well as some of the flavored Oolongs. You'll find those are typically blended with sweeter things such as fruit pieces and flowers. 

Some stuff to stay away from would be the higher ticket, traditional Greens, Oolongs, and Black teas, as they're going to be rather strong in flavor, and far from sweet. 

As for Rooibos, if you're looking for something cheap, and don't exactly care for stuff like caffeine, or the supposed health benefits of traditional teas, then you'll be fine. Often Rooibos teas are often blended with sweeter flavors.


----------



## MetalGravy

I likes me some tea (Twinings Irish Breakfast and Celestial Seasonings MOOORNING THUNDERRRRRRRRR!!!!), but not as much as this guy:


----------



## josh pelican

MetalGravy said:


> I likes me some tea (Twinings Irish Breakfast and Celestial Seasonings MOOORNING THUNDERRRRRRRRR!!!!)



I like the Celestial True Blueberry. So black metal.

I fucking love all chai teas. I always make them twice as strong.


----------



## ddtonfire

Tea, earl grey, hot. 

Or Celestial Seasonings Tension Tamer


----------



## Semi-pro

highlordmugfug said:


> Sadly, I buy a lot of tea, and end up not making it.
> 
> Damn laziness.



Laziness gave me one of the best ideas i've ever had, and a change for the better. I gave up on tea & coffee cos of the hassle (tea is messy, excessive coffee drinking not good for sleep) and just drink ginger - it's good for the joints too (not talking about the stuff you smoke  ), and you can drink it basically as much as you can with no negative side effects...

I chop the ginger root in pieces and put it in the coffeemaker (not making coffee anymore with it so what the hell), and as a result i've hot drink for the whole evening at once. Easy, and no need to think when to take off the f'n bag and where to throw it if there's no garbage bin near... Then i'll just go and refill the cup every time i want moar. No extra tools and once you make it, you've got plenty. 

EDIT: Also, Paul Gilbert approved!


----------



## MetalGravy

Throw out the bag? I just leave them in. By the time I'm done drinking tea for the day, I've got 4 of them in there


----------



## Asrial

Respect for your tea knowledge!

I really love tea, but I'm not deeply into it. When I drink it though, I prefer it to be green tea, dragon well is a good one, but pretty much any green tea is yummy. Standard, it's normally sweet enough as it is, but sometimes it needs a cube of cane sugar or a teaspoon of honey, just to tame it alittle.
I'm not into clean black teas though. Find them too bitter, so I always end up making them sweeter than coca cola!  
Would love to get my hands on some proper white tea though. ^^

But if anyone should mention anything; I LOVE CHAI TEA WITH A BURNING FUCKING PASSION OMFG ON A SKYSCRAPER!!!
My local barista/chocolatier stocks an insanely good chai mix, containing some high-quality black tea leaves (I cannot specify them somehow), ginger, cloves, cinnamon, chardamom, anise and black pepper.
For one cup, I use 4-5g of tea leaves and 100ml water, because it needs to be strong. Let it steep for 10 minutes, and strain the water into 17g of chai powder. Trust me, it works. Then I steam (I actually put it in a heating/whipping machine designed for chocolate milk, but whatever ) about 275ml milk, and add it to the chai while stirring gently in the glass. Lastly, a few squirts of light agave syrup or vanilla syrup.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Semi-pro said:


> I chop the ginger root in pieces



So getting out a cutting board and knife (then subsequently cleaning them) is easier than throwing away a tea bag, or emptying a tea ball? 



MetalGravy said:


> Throw out the bag? I just leave them in. By the time I'm done drinking tea for the day, I've got 4 of them in there



Some teas you can do that with, others especially White or Green tea can burn and taste really bitter and "earthy" (as in like they came from the ground ) if left steeping.


----------



## MetalGravy

I only drink black, because I find green to be far too bitter. Though, I think now I understand why it always so bitter.


----------



## Nickthebogan

a Pint of Pg tips on the go right now thank you very much.


Went to the cash and carry the other day and picked up 3000 tea bags. gets me through the day.


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Went out and bought some Kalahari Rooibos today and it is damn delicious


----------



## MaxOfMetal

MetalGravy said:


> I only drink black, because I find green to be far too bitter. Though, I think now I understand why it always so bitter.



Actually, of the traditional teas (White, Green, Oolong, and Black) Black tea is typically the most bitter on it's own. 

It has to do with the fermentation of the Camellia Sinensis leaves. White tea is going to be really "light" in flavor, almost bland or tasteless really. Which is why it's typically the most often flavored. Green teas are usually vegital and sweet. Oolong are going to be earthier and slightly bitter thanks to the greater fermentation and subsequent firing. Finally, as the most fermented, Black teas are fuller, smokier, and bitter.


----------



## MetalGravy

In that case, I guess that black tea is just so bitter that it becomes unbitter . I can damn-near chug black tea w/o blinking, but the green stuff makes me cringe everytime.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

There's a difference between bitter because it's a flavor of the tea, and bitter because you've burnt the tea beyond recognition.  

What type of Black tea do you drink?


----------



## BrutalExorcist

Tea drinker here, though not as experienced as some of you. Green tea literally saved my life from years of stress and has made dealing with life's drama so much easier.

Not going to say it's on a level of loose leaf tea, but for us bag chumps, I've been digging Tetley's green tea lately. 40 come pretty cheap, but it's deceptively strong for the price range. I was chugging down 8 cups of green tea a day before, but Tetley leaves me "stoned" after awhile, so I'll have to tail off the consumption.

Another cool thing, though I may be the only one. When I'm drinking green tea and normally would get angry, the anger turns into extra motivation to get work done. For years I've been telling myself to block anger, now I may have to start harnessing more of it. 

Consider me subscribed though, and I'd love to try one of those tea balls in the future.


----------



## NickDowe

don't know if anyone has mentioned it yet... but i got kidney stones from years of drinking Tea!!!

YOU MUST DRINK PLENTY OF WATER!!! Do not try to live on Tea and booze... it will kill you!!


----------



## MetalGravy

MaxOfMetal said:


> There's a difference between bitter because it's a flavor of the tea, and bitter because you've burnt the tea beyond recognition.
> 
> What type of Black tea do you drink?




Generally Irish/English breakfast tea like Twinings, Stash, Bigelow, Celestial Seasonings and Red Rose.


----------



## Semi-pro

MaxOfMetal said:


> So getting out a cutting board and knife (then subsequently cleaning them) is easier than throwing away a tea bag, or emptying a tea ball?



Haha, i knew someone would point that out. Well, i've got a bowl of ginger roots and a cutting board with a knife next to the coffee maker. They don't need to be cleaned so often. Just water, chop, flick of the switch and the rest is a sluprfest. Anyways, a big factor for the whole idea was my absent mindedness. Many times the tea would get too bitter cos while doing all kind of stuff at the same time i would forget the tea in until it's undrinkable... but to keep the topic in tea:

Has anyone tried *licorice root* tea? I f'n love that stuff!!  I used to mix it with green tea (to cover its hay-like flavor) at work, and actually now i kinda feel like doing it again. Check it out: Benefits of Licorice Root Tea


----------



## goth_fiend

big fan of green teas, black teas, one of my favorites is lapseng suchong (sp?) soo fucking good!


----------



## Disco Volante

My top 5 teas:

1. Earl Grey
2. English Breakfast
3. Green
4. Jasmine
5. Oolong


----------



## NickDowe

i guess i am the only one pissing stones from Tea drinking?? No one else here has had this problem?


----------



## Scar Symmetry

Got some high quality Breakfast Tea for Christmas along with some Illy Coffee, the tea is helping my hangover


----------



## Nickthebogan

Yeh, I got some whittards Russian caravan loose leaf. Very nice.

I'd recommend it. Nice and smokey.


----------



## Encephalon5

I love tea. Not that lipton shit. Though, I feel like a bitch when I drink it because theres typically a lot of sugar and milk. This may be because I'm drinking shit tea though. Any teas I should look into getting? Brands and the like. Also, how are you supposed to brew it properly? How is tea suppose to taste. I love it. I don't know if I'm doing it right though


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Encephalon5 said:


> I love tea. Not that lipton shit. Though, I feel like a bitch when I drink it because theres typically a lot of sugar and milk. This may be because I'm drinking shit tea though. Any teas I should look into getting? Brands and the like. Also, how are you supposed to brew it properly? How is tea suppose to taste. I love it. I don't know if I'm doing it right though



You can typically tell tea quality by price, it's not scientific, but 99% of the time the teas that cost around $80 a pound is typically good quality (the stuff for $300 is the great stuff). Always go loose leaf opposed to bagged, ground, freeze dried, compacted. If you can actually pick tea leaves out, smell them, and see the quality of the leaf, then you're getting a good tea. As far as brands go, it's really irrelevant, the type of tea combined with the country of origin that'll tell you more about the quality than when packaged it. Also, if possible, look into "first flush" teas, it has to do with the growing seasons and first flush is the best, then second flush, third, then finally fourth. Typically, fourth flush is much cheaper and lower in quality. 

As for what kind of tea to get:

White Tea- This is the least fermented of the four traditional teas. It's typically very light in taste with a slight floral after taste. You'll often see it flavored with fruit and herbs, and since it's very light in flavor, being combined with fruit pieces makes it taste very sweet and fruity. It makes great hot and iced tea. It also has the least caffeine of the traditional teas. 

Green Tea- Since it's slightly more fermented than White tea it contains a bit more caffeine, still not a lot, but more. It's very veg-ital in taste, especially the cheaper Japanese and most Chinese variants. Japanese green is going to be the best, especially anything labeled "Gyokuro". The higher end, pure Green teas tend to have a natural slightly sweet taste as well. 

Oolong Tea- Next highest in the fermentation/caffeine scale, Oolong tend to have a more robust taste. The Chinese Oolongs will have a smoother, slightly floral taste to them, while the Taiwanese Oolongs will have a smokier taste. Oolongs are really good for digestion, so if you love food, then Oolong is a good tea to have around, a small pot after a large meal will make you a believer. 

Black Tea- Black tea is the most fermented, and thus has the highest caffeine level (which is STILL less than decaf coffee) of all the traditional teas. Most "traditional" teas we enjoy in the West (including Lipton) are Black teas. As well as the "Breakfast teas" such as English, Irish, and Earl Grey. It's very robust in flavor, and quite smokey. 

As for brewing, it really depends on the tea, but the basic process is:

1) Place your tea in a perforated vessel, such as a tea ball. 
2) Pour your hot water into a pot or mug.
3) Place the tea in the hot water, and let it steep for a short period of time.
4) Remove the tea from hot water.
5) Enjoy.


----------



## SirMyghin

Can't drink black teas although I love them. I have the occasional Rooibos or Green. Mostly coffee nowadays. I sometimes drink Mate, but it is a bit pricey for quantity to drink ratio. Loose leaf is definitely the way to go, the Chinese guy I used to live with always had the best green teas.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

SirMyghin said:


> Can't drink black teas although I love them. I have the occasional Rooibos or Green. Mostly coffee nowadays. I sometimes drink Mate, but it is a bit pricey for quantity to drink ratio. Loose leaf is definitely the way to go, the Chinese guy I used to live with always had the best green teas.



Why can't you drink the Black teas? Is it a taste thing? I know that's why I typically shy away from them. Was too bitter and robust, I've been babied by high quality Whites, Greens, and Oolongs so I like the more mellow stuff. 

Mate is good, but you're right it is more expensive per cup than coffee, though really, what isn't these days?  It also sucks because if you want the caffeine Mate's will only give you a single steep.

You can super charge your tea though, if you want to get more caffeine. It isn't cheap though.


----------



## Asrial

MaxOfMetal said:


> You can super charge your tea though, if you want to get more caffeine. It isn't cheap though.


Here ya go
Cheap supercharge to the tea!


----------



## Skirvin

Just recently started drinking tea, had a headache one night and was given some "Clipper - Pure Green Loose Leaf Tea". Sorted my head out within the hour and made me feel so fresh.

Since then I have been drinking it at work. Totally up for trying some of the crazy tea's you lot mentioned though!


----------



## josh pelican

You want strong tea? Add Four Loko!


----------



## lava

My favorite teas a the moment are genmaicha green tea (with the toasted rice), usually loose-leaf in my tea ball, and Trader Joe's pomegranate white tea in the bags. Anybody like either of those?


----------



## MaxOfMetal

lava said:


> My favorite teas a the moment are genmaicha green tea (with the toasted rice), usually loose-leaf in my tea ball, and Trader Joe's pomegranate white tea in the bags. Anybody like either of those?



Genmaicha is really good in between meals, especially when just slightly over steeped, as it tends to "cook" some of the flavorings out of the brown rice. If you can, try to get a hold of some Gyokuro Genmaicha, as it's a very high quality version.


----------



## MikeH

My current selection includes:
Celestial Seasonings True Blueberry, Cinnamon Apple Spice
Numi Honeybush Teasan
Lipton Black Pearl, Black Blueberry Pomegranate

I'm working on getting some Black Dragon. I like black tea.


----------



## SirMyghin

MaxOfMetal said:


> Why can't you drink the Black teas? Is it a taste thing? I know that's why I typically shy away from them. Was too bitter and robust, I've been babied by high quality Whites, Greens, and Oolongs so I like the more mellow stuff.
> 
> Mate is good, but you're right it is more expensive per cup than coffee, though really, what isn't these days?  It also sucks because if you want the caffeine Mate's will only give you a single steep.
> 
> You can super charge your tea though, if you want to get more caffeine. It isn't cheap though.




Don't get me wrong, I love my coffee. I have a french press and a hand grinder . I can't drink black teas (or much green, and probably white to boot but I didn't like it anyway) because they are high in oxylate. I may be mistaken but I think the fermentation increases the oxylate. Same with Decaf coffee, the process drives the glycolates into oxylate. My diet is fairly restrictive as I refuse to take drugs to stop the other side, so keeping my oxylate consumption down is critical.


----------



## josh pelican

Ibz_rg said:


> I'm working on getting some Black Dragon. I like black tea.



You weren't working very hard because I ordered it for you. Now you owe me a no homo handjob.

I need to get some more Oolongs. There is a Golden Oolong I can buy around here that is supposedly amazing. It's the most expensive loose tea Halifax can get, if I recall correctly.

Michael should come visit and buy me some.


----------



## TimSE

Im drinking tea right now

its the only thing keeping me alive during this horrific hangover im suffering right now


----------



## MikeH

josh pelican said:


> You weren't working very hard because I ordered it for you. Now you owe me a no homo handjob.
> 
> I need to get some more Oolongs. There is a Golden Oolong I can buy around here that is supposedly amazing. It's the most expensive loose tea Halifax can get, if I recall correctly.
> 
> Michael should come visit and buy me some.



I will give you the handiest of jobs, good sir. Granted that the tea is good. If not, I'm giving you a kick to the shin.

And I'll try to visit this summer.


----------



## josh pelican

Hey, you said it sounded delicious. If it tastes bad, I should be kicking _you_ in the shin.


----------



## josh pelican

Okay, this sums up my day:


----------



## MaxOfMetal

Try Golden Monkey, it's not in cool little pearls, but it's a kickass Black Tea. Nice Perfect Teamaker too.


----------



## josh pelican

Golden Monkey is actually next on my list. I hope it's good, Max. Judging by the reviews, the description, and the price, it should be a good one. I love that it's a golden orange color. It looks delicious.

I jut tried the Teamaker with the pearls. It's quite the nifty little unit.


----------



## Bucks

After having spent substantial time in Morocco, mint tea with dinner has become a daily ritual


----------



## Adamh1331

Love me some Jade Spring.


----------



## leonardo7

This is the best place Ive found to get the good stuff if your into making your own tea http://rosemarysgarden.com/teablends-roga1.html they ship quick and are awesome! And for bulk herbs go here http://rosemarysgarden.com/herbs.html


----------



## josh pelican

Getting some more from Teavana soon. Delicioso.


----------



## josh pelican

Bump.

Received nine bags of loose tea from Max yesterday. This should last a while. Let's see if I can remember each bag:
Golden Monkey
Monkey Picked Oolong
English Breakfast
Earl Grey (Black)
Samurai Chai Maté
Dragonwell
Eastern Beauty
Cacao Mint (Black)
Rooibos Tropica

So far I've had four cups of Golden Monkey and one cup of English Breakfast. The Golden Monkey is very similar to the Dragon Pearls but not has strong (at least in my opinion). Hard to say which one I like more, but I'm leaning towards the Pearls, but that's probably because I drank a lot of (strong) coffee before getting heavily into tea.

Also, I have a sample of tea coming from China and two ounces of Copper Knot Hongcha coming from Mike.


----------



## CooleyJr

I swear by Yerba Mate.


----------



## josh pelican

We could be friends.

Love me some of dat nice 'erba.


----------



## CooleyJr

I love it Josh. It's one of the strongest, and most potent teas I've ever had and there's something about it that makes it stand out from the rest. I guess it's how "Earthy" it is.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

josh pelican said:


> Bump.
> 
> Received nine bags of loose tea from Max yesterday. This should last a while. Let's see if I can remember each bag:
> Golden Monkey
> Monkey Picked Oolong
> English Breakfast
> Earl Grey (Black)
> Samurai Chai Maté
> Dragonwell
> Eastern Beauty
> Cacao Mint (Black)
> Rooibos Tropica
> 
> So far I've had four cups of Golden Monkey and one cup of English Breakfast. The Golden Monkey is very similar to the Dragon Pearls but not has strong (at least in my opinion). Hard to say which one I like more, but I'm leaning towards the Pearls, but that's probably because I drank a lot of (strong) coffee before getting heavily into tea.
> 
> Also, I have a sample of tea coming from China and two ounces of Copper Knot Hongcha coming from Mike.


 
If you like the BDP (Black Dragon Pearls) you'll probably like Copperknot, they're pretty similar. Copperknot is just a bit more robust than Golden Monkey. You should really try the Imperial Golden Lotus or the Yuan Dynasty. Also, next time you re-up on the BDP, get some Lemon Yukou herbal tea. Mix them together, give it a nice four minute steep, ice it, and add some extra rock sugar and you'll have the best sweet tea you've ever drank.


----------



## Origin

I'm pretty much a green purist when it comes to tea, but you guys are making me salivate for some variety up in this.


----------



## josh pelican

Fuck you, Max. I could spend all of my money and tea and you know it. 

EDIT: Okay, not all my money. I need some for my animals... and a little for gear/movies.



CooleyJr said:


> I love it Josh. It's one of the strongest, and most potent teas I've ever had and there's something about it that makes it stand out from the rest. I guess it's how "Earthy" it is.



Earthy is the best type of tea. I mean, some flavored stuff is alright. I'm not as into fruity/flavored teas as I am other types.


----------



## Skyblue

My parents were in India about a year ago, and they brought back some tea, which they said is called black tea. from a quick search I believe it's probably Darjeeling tea. 
My favorite tea so far  even though I don't have much experience with different kinds~ 
I might dedicate some time for looking into other kinds of tea, the descriptions in this thread made me crave some good tea


----------



## Jakke

it's green tea all the way for me right now, but I'm starting to doubt the brand I'm using. Feels pretty tasteless, I burned the tea alot when I started out drinking it, and it didn't really change the taste at all.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

I


Jakke said:


> it's green tea all the way for me right now, but I'm starting to doubt the brand I'm using. Feels pretty tasteless, I burned the tea alot when I started out drinking it, and it didn't really change the taste at all.



Is it loose tea or bagged? Green Tea is one of those teas that you pretty much need to get lloose as the bagged stuff, even the more expensive bagged, is shit.

Get some Gyokuro Imperial, Gyokuro Match, Fukamushi, or Ryokuro if you want something sweet and vegital. If you like robust and earthy go with a Chinese style, so basically anything with "Dragon" in the name.

Also, Green Tea is very delicate and shouldn't be steeped longer than a minute, mich less if using boiling water.


----------



## Jakke

ok, that's some sound advice, I'm using loose leaf bagged (Earl Green, with bergamoth and lemon). 

I have a more pro tea store were I'm moving, so I'll be sure to look out for some new acquantancies.

Max, got some more tips for, it looks like, bit of a tea n00b. Anyone else who wants to pitch in is welcome, of course!


----------



## josh pelican

Take advice from Max, the Master of Tea(vana). Just finished sippin' on Dragonwell. Pretty fucking good.

I worked with one guy who pretty much only drank Oolong, specifically anything with jasmine.



Skyblue said:


> My parents were in India about a year ago, and they brought back some tea, which they said is called black tea. from a quick search I believe it's probably Darjeeling tea.



More than likely. It originates from Bengal if I'm not mistaken.


----------



## PeteyG

Tea has taken a big loss of win points today thanks to the fucknuts at Twinings.

Royal Wedding

It's annoying that by principal I will NOT drink it (I'm quite anti-monarchy), but part of me thinks that it sounds like quite a tasty concoction.


----------



## josh pelican

I'm surprised they didn't price it higher...


----------



## Jakke

I'm quite pro monarchy, but don't live in Britain


----------



## Skyblue

Just wondering, when all of you are talking about acquiring different kinds of tea, where do you get them? the only place that I found that sells different kinds is the supermarket, and I'm a bit iffy about that. most of those looks like industrial teas, that leave much to hope for (there are some good kinds, but still). 

Or you fellas just have better teas in your supermarkets? It's also completely plausible, lol.


----------



## MikeH

Teavana | Buy Tea Online: Green tea, Oolong tea, Black tea, White tea, Herbal tea and more!
Welcome to Chinese Tea Shop - Powered by ECShop


----------



## josh pelican

A lot of mine are from Teavana right now.

I have almost 15 types of tea...


----------



## Dead Undead

Welcome to Serenity House Tea Society
^Some of the best loose teas I've had. I could easily walk to their store here any time I want. Got some Green Mint Gunpowder tea... I can not overstate how much I like it. It's rather sweet actually.
Green Mint Gunpowder

I also live on Black tea, usually Stash. I got some Peach Black a while ago...


----------



## MikeH

My current stock consists of 4 different types of Celestial Seasonings, Teavana Black Dragon Pearls, Teavana Golden Knot Hongcha, and Chinese Tea Shop Black Keemun. So far, I think the Golden Knot takes the cake. Very smooth taste with sweet earthy undertones, but not quite as strong as the black pearls.


----------



## josh pelican

I prefer the Black Pearls.


----------



## MikeH

Lick these white pearls.


----------



## DavyH

Tea FTMFW. What i don't get is how the FUCK so many people can like that Godawful pish rooibos. It's a weed grown in unhygienic conditions in the Western Cape and Namibia and the last time an inspection was carried out on the distributor the number of 'insect parts and rat droppings' was off the charts.

(My)
Tea consumption, high (10 cups a day). Rooibos consumption, zero.


----------



## Dead Undead

DavyH said:


> Tea FTMFW. What i don't get is how the FUCK so many people can like that Godawful pish rooibos. It's a weed grown in unhygienic conditions in the Western Cape and Namibia and the last time an inspection was carried out on the distributor the number of 'insect parts and rat droppings' was off the charts.
> 
> (My)
> Tea consumption, high (10 cups a day). Rooibos consumption, zero.



Builds the immune system.


----------



## leandroab

Just bought some green tea with lemon, and chamomile tea...

Fuck yea


----------



## MikeH

Dead Undead said:


> Builds character.



Fix'd.


----------



## MaxOfMetal

DavyH said:


> Tea FTMFW. What i don't get is how the FUCK so many people can like that Godawful pish rooibos. It's a weed grown in unhygienic conditions in the Western Cape and Namibia and the last time an inspection was carried out on the distributor the number of 'insect parts and rat droppings' was off the charts.
> 
> (My)
> Tea consumption, high (10 cups a day). Rooibos consumption, zero.



Because in the Western World they throw all kinds of herbs, spices, and fruit pieces in with rooibos leaves. It's not "true" rooibos tea, but flavored herbal teas with a little rooibos thrown in.


----------



## simulclass83

Meatbucket said:


> I hate coffee. HATE. Tea is just about all I drink, whether it's Arizona Green Tea or an elaborate selection of loose leaf, I love it.
> 
> ...Except Chai. Fuck that.


+1 to everything here!


----------



## Dead Undead

Meatbucket said:


> I hate coffee. HATE. Tea is just about all I drink, whether it's Arizona Green Tea or an elaborate selection of loose leaf, I love it.
> 
> ...Except Chai. Fuck that.



I used to like Chai.
But after having only chai for a few weeks... yeah, fuck it.


----------



## sell2792

Kratom or kava in white, green, or black tea with fresh ginger and honey.
Delicious and gets the creative juices flowin'.


----------



## josh pelican

Shui Hsien oolong straight out the WuYi mountains.


Apparently it's very common with Kung Fu martial artists.


----------



## josh pelican

Went to a cafe/bakery this evening with the lady. I had three cups of Kukicha loose twig tea. Quite impressed.


----------



## CooleyJr

Tempted to order some Rooibos. I still have a shit load of my Argentine Yerba Mate left, but there's another kind I'm tempted to try too. Can't remember the name off the top of my head but I guess it's a little stronger and a little bit sweeter.


----------



## Solodini

Edinburgh's becoming a fantastic place for tea geeks. We have good tea shops opening everywhere. Lots of variety in most. The latest is called Pekoe tea which has everything from fruit infusions to Pu Erh teas


----------



## MikeH

My work has some orange pekoe that's not too bad. I'm not huge on fruit teas (minus our Mango Ceylon. Shit is amazing), but it's not horrible. I'd honestly prefer a nice black tea over anything else.


----------



## Solodini

Ibz_rg said:


> My work has some orange pekoe that's not too bad. I'm not huge on fruit teas (minus our Mango Ceylon. Shit is amazing), but it's not horrible. I'd honestly prefer a nice black tea over anything else.



Orange pekoe is a misleading name. It's actually not a fruit tea. It's derived from the definitions of tea gradings FTGFOP or Finest Tippy Golden Flowering Orange Pekoe. It's just the kind of leaf it is rather than any infusion with orange. I'm not keen on fruit teas either as most are artificial and horribly strong but teas infused with fruit can be good. 

Another Edinburgh shop called Eteaket has a green tea infused with rose petals and dried strawberries. It's lovely.

I did the Men's Health magazine 10k survival of the fittest a couple of years back; 10k with an obstacle course-type setup every km. For that I made an uber tea blend of the above tea from Eteaket, some yerba and some black tea. I felt fresh as a daisy after and hadn't trained in the 4 months before.


----------



## josh pelican

If you don't like chai, we can't be friends.

Granted, there have been some chai teas I have not liked. I really enjoy a good chai or a chai tea latte.


----------



## MikeH

Can't get down on chai lattes, but I love straight up chai.


----------



## Dead Undead

Just tried some Lotus blossom Oolong.
Very aromatic and floral. Very smooth and sweet.


----------



## VinnyLemieux

Fucking love tea does anyone hav a teavana in there area they have some of the best tea ive ever had


----------



## Solodini

VinnyLemieux said:


> Fucking love tea does anyone hav a teavana in there area they have some of the best tea ive ever had



From what I hear TeaVana is like Starbucks of tea. If you get to San Francisco at any point, I hear Samovar Tea Lounge is really good.


----------



## MikeH

Yeah, I've spent far too much at Teavana. No shame, though. I love their stuff. Gonna stock up on some new flavors when I get paid.


----------



## Jontain

Tea rawks, that is all.


----------



## Overtone

I love tea. Especially since I can drink it all day without feeling too wired. I drink everything from loose leaf brewed in a pot to stuff made instantly in our flavia (labia) coffeemaker at work. But some good coffee, either espresso or french press is always nice too!


----------



## Jakke

I've found a new pretty nice tea, 's called Noor Jahan, Sri Lankan, and is an unflavoured black tea... Very nice


----------



## MikeH

Thought it might be appropriate to bump this since I have a whole plethora of new teas that I would like to share!

Black Dragon Pearls:





A nice full-bodied black tea. Very robust and bold, with chocolate undertones.

Golden Monkey:




Another chocolatey undertone tea. Full-bodied, with a bit of a woody taste. Mild flavor.

Strawberry Misaki Blossoms:




Very sweet, light tea. Obvious strawberry undertones. Blossoms into a flower after steep.

Peach Momotaro Blossoms:




Much like the strawberry, but substitute peach undertones. Also blossoms into a flower.

Strawberry Lemonade (Herbal)/Blueberry Bliss (Rooibos) Blend:




This was for the girlfriend. Not much of a tea flavor, but a nice, light fruit drink.

That's all for now!


----------



## Solodini

So jealous. Where is all of this from?


----------



## MikeH

Buy Tea Online: Green tea, Oolong tea, Black tea, White tea, Herbal tea and more! | Teavana


----------



## Solodini

I'm looking at this on my mobile just now so, to save me trying to navigate their site, any idea what their international shipping is like, cost wise?


----------



## MikeH

To Europe:
1 lb.	$9.95
2 lb.	$16.95
3 lb.	$21.95
4 lb.	$26.95


----------



## Solodini

Ta.


----------



## guitarister7321

That tea sounds awesome, MikeH. I'll have to try some. Never really experimented with special teas like that, usually get Arazona Green Tea or I get tea bags.

How do you go about brewing it?


----------



## Solodini

Green tea: around 85&#730;C (don't let it boil: stop the kettle just before it boils) water in a pot. For each teacup of water, there should be around a teaspoon of tea leaves. Steep for around 30-45 seconds. Some teas will be better if you rinse them in the water, pour that water out then add some fresh water to steep in. The leaves can be resteeped up to around 4 times (varies depending on the tea). Pour through a tea strainer. Enjoy. Without milk and sugar


----------



## Jakke

Solodini said:


> Without milk and sugar



Of course without milk and sugar! 

What do you take us for? _Savages_?


----------



## slowro

I love tea being in the uk its pretty much standard here 
I have been on a redbush/roobois (sp?) kick for ages and I LOVE it. I need to get into some different tea with similar taste to redbush and breakfast tea. Any reccomendations?


----------



## Solodini

Various Ceylon teas are nice for your breakfast tea. Try some Pu Erh for something a bit earthier. Edinburgh's Pekoe is a good supplier to check out.

Eteaket (google them) have a few nice Rooiboses such as caramel rooibos and chili rooibos.


----------



## Semikiller




----------



## BabUShka

I freakin love tea.. I drink a lot of tea, esecially black and white tea from Qi. 
THey say green tea is heathy, but some studies have showed that white tea is up to 8 times more healthy. And it taste really refreshing compared to green tea. IF you haven't tried, then do it!


----------



## Domkid118

PeteyG said:


> my drinking habits revolve around English Breakfast and Earl Grey teas.



English Breakfast is the best tea ever


----------



## Bron martin

I prefer loose tea, because your choices are almost limitless. Today, I walked into David's tea, tea, because I feel desire. As long as I step, I meet the lovely, fresh sample to the longevity of oblong tea. This tea has a yellow colour and a strong fruit flavour. It contains peach and apricot pieces, almonds, orange peel, safflower petals. Taste is not strong smell, but it is still delicious.


----------



## lava

Been drinking soba cha (Japanese buckwheat tea) lately. Great as a pre-bedtime tea. Anybody dig that stuff?


----------



## Solodini

Never heard of it. What's it like?


----------



## Nevertaken

I get most of my tea from Adagio.com, I haven't ordered from many sites, but I really like their tea and prices. I'll have to check out Teavana.

Citron Green is my absolute favorite:
Green tea from China with the delicate flavors of lemon and lime.

I also really like the Masala Chai and Thai Chai, and recently bought some Earl Grey Bravo and Irish Breakfast. I mostly drink Black and Green Tea, but I like white also. I tend to avoid the herbal teas.

And I use a "Finum Brewing Basket" I got from Amazon. 

It is about the same size as a mug, so the leaves basically float freely, but leaves nothing behind when you take it out. Much better than the tea ball/spoon thing I used to use, and you can also fit more tea to brew a whole pitcher without having to strain it after, for iced tea and such.


----------



## lava

Solodini said:


> Never heard of it. What's it like?







It's a really mellow wheaty flavor. Has a sort of roasty overtone, like genmai cha green tea does.


----------



## Kalan

I love tea, not as many people drink it here though


----------



## Blind Theory

I haven't met a tea I don't like. 

I don't like coffee because the extreme amounts of caffeine fuck my stomach up (long story) so tea can be a great alternative. Plus, it is super relaxing and I just love the taste of a really good cup of tea. I LOVE raspberry ice tea but that is the only non-hot tea that I like. I love the orange spice teas, my mom was gifted a box set of tea from a friend who has since passed that had really good fruit teas. Now all that is left are chamomilles, earl grey's, mint type stuff. Still good but I have a hard on for fruit. Tea. It's for bad ass mofo's!


----------



## nathanwessel

Huge tea drinker. Surprisingly, Kroger (an east coast-ish grocery) has their own brand that is inexpensive and delicious!


----------



## linqua

hello! im overdue for venturing into the world of loose leaf teas. where should i start? anyone recommend a good puerh? seems like an interesting tea


----------



## bandinaboy

I like to drink herbal tea at night before sleep. Recently I fell in LOVE with Kava tea. I have never felt so good from drinking something that tasted so good.


----------



## Solodini

linqua said:


> hello! im overdue for venturing into the world of loose leaf teas. where should i start? anyone recommend a good puerh? seems like an interesting tea



Try some sencha, chun hao, some Ceylon, some gunpowder, some silver needle, and some Matcha. Can't think of any specific type of pu ehr, though. Sorry!


----------



## linqua

thanks for the quick reply! i will look into those for sure. whats your preffered place to order from?


----------



## Solodini

I'm in the UK so probably not the best person to ask, but give Samovar a look. They're based in San Francisco.


----------



## Blind Theory

This makes me want to go and buy some legit tea. All this talk of loose leaf teas and oolongs and oblongs and ding dongs makes me want to drink tea way more often...probably should take my cigar money and put it towards tea. I imagine it is healthier for me that way


----------



## linqua

Blind Theory said:


> This makes me want to go and buy some legit tea. All this talk of loose leaf teas and oolongs and oblongs and ding dongs makes me want to drink tea way more often...probably should take my cigar money and put it towards tea. I imagine it is healthier for me that way



yeah man go for it. plus, its cheaper than cigars, trust me. it feels weird, i used to be all about cigars and pipes haha but anymore its just unappealing and while ive always consumed massive amounts of tea, im drinking it more than ever. and like i said, more money for gear. feelsgoodman.


----------



## Blind Theory

linqua said:


> yeah man go for it. plus, its cheaper than cigars, trust me. it feels weird, i used to be all about cigars and pipes haha but anymore its just unappealing and while ive always consumed massive amounts of tea, im drinking it more than ever. and like i said, more money for gear. feelsgoodman.



Sweetness. I've always loved hot tea. I also love me the occasional cigar as well. Tea is a lot healthier, though. And it isn't so much the money just because I don't smoke a ton, can't afford to do it every other day. I just think developing a tea drinking habit is better than being 76 with half a jaw.


----------



## Dead Undead

Got a taste for Oolong. Best stuff ever.







A close second is Lapsang Souchong. That stuff is... weird. I love it.


----------



## Solodini

Lapsang is the Islay whisky of tea. It rules.


----------



## MikeyLHolm

I drink mainly green tea, no coffee / black teas. Sometimes hitting white tea but thats about it. Need to read the topic thru later with more thought as I'm "working" atm. Favourite taste is surely some form of Mint. Usually drinking the basic teas i can find from average markets, but should really find some place to buy nice UberMintTea.


----------



## HighGain510

I've been getting more and more into loose leaf teas myself lately and was curious what folks are using to heat their teas if they are going for "exact" temperatures you're supposed to use for the specific tea in the pot (160, 175, 180, 190, 212 degrees etc.)? I looked at a few tea-makers and electric kettles and they all seem to have issues that are either related to rusting out the bottom (which can lead to fires later ) or not being BPA-free and having boiling water hit plastic that is not BPA-free is not only a health issue but also makes the tea taste funky. Any suggestions? I was hoping to buy something new today as boiling on the stove is not exactly a perfect science and I'd prefer to get as close as possible as easily as possible.


----------



## Burgess

Hi All,
I like green tea as green tea helps in losing weight by improving immune system. Green tea reduces the risk of cancer, stroke and cardiovascular disease,influenza and tooth decay. Green tea is used to treat rheumatoid arthritis and promotes beautiful skin, hair.


----------



## All_¥our_Bass

PeteyG said:


> Just woke up, gonna be going for a cup of tea soon, cannot wait
> 
> Also I want one of these...


And you can drink it one of these!!




ThinkGeek :: Shark Attack Mug
I love tea, just about any kind. Got a big hard on for earl grey. Mmm....


----------

